# I think I have lost my mind m



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I just texted the OW to stop texting my husband. I told her he shouldn't let his mid life crisis dictate the fate of his family including THREE children. I can see that she has been texting him over and over but he doesn't seem to be responding. I have no idea where he is. I told him to get the **** out.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't understand. You are fighting for him by texting the OW, and telling him to get out? And now you are worried about where he is?

He's probably so confused that he's hiding from both of you. He can't come home, and he can't go see her since you texted her. If you don't care about him, let it go. If you do care and hope to work it out, invite him home. Send the girls off with relatives.

I'm sorry this is happening to your marriage.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

HerToo said:


> I don't understand. You are fighting for him by texting the OW, and telling him to get out? And now you are worried about where he is?
> 
> He's probably so confused that he's hiding from both of you. He can't come home, and he can't go see her since you texted her. If you don't care about him, let it go. If you do care and hope to work it out, invite him home. Send the girls off with relatives.
> 
> I'm sorry this is happening to your marriage.


I don't know what I want honestly... and I don't think he should expect me to.. and I really don't care if he feels in the middle and nowhere to go, he made his bed. I have nobody and nowhere to send the girls... we have had virtually no help and support our entire marriage.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't text her again. 

As for him--when did he leave?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

be prepared for the following in the next few weeks-

major depression/crying bouts/breakdowns that come from little triggers
rapid weight loss/loss of appetite
lack of sleep/insomnia/nightmares
possible bouts of nausea/diarrhea 
waves of anxiety/panic attacks
possible suicidal thoughts (if this happens immediately get medical help)
lots of fantasizing of either violent events of your husband or OW or both or revenge tactics
lack of ability to concentrate or focus (be very careful while driving, I almost got into a big accident the day after dday)
forgetting appointments or events
physical shaking is possible as well
immune system getting suppressed and picking up nasty cold or flu


iow- lots of fun


this is why I often stress to make a doctor's appoint post dday, this is one of the most stressful events of your life and it effects you physically. There is no shame in getting anti-depressants or anti-anxiety pills for a period of time.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Don't text her again.
> 
> As for him--when did he leave?


Yesterday, before the kids came home from school. I feel like my life is over. I don't think I slept a solid 2 hours last night and neither did my poor teenage daughter. What a selfish prick.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> be prepared for the following in the next few weeks-
> 
> major depression/crying bouts/breakdowns that come from little triggers
> rapid weight loss/loss of appetite
> ...



Maybe I will.. I thought about drinking myself stupid last night, but the girls need me. And honestly, right now I need them... it isn't fair but I do. They are going to a sleepover birthday tomorrow night and I wish they were staying.. .I feel so weak


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> Yesterday, before the kids came home from school. I feel like my life is over. I don't think I slept a solid 2 hours last night and neither did my poor teenage daughter. What a selfish prick.


Did he move his stuff out or just leave for the night? 

Your life is NOT over. In fact, a new chapter has just begun.

Don't "drink yourself stupid." That solves nothing. Your girls need you to be their rock right now. You need to be your own rock right now.

I posted in your other thread, too.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> Maybe I will.. I thought about drinking myself stupid last night, but the girls need me. And honestly, right now I need them... it isn't fair but I do. They are going to a sleepover birthday tomorrow night and I wish they were staying.. .I feel so weak


an empty house is bad, do you have a friend or parent you can stay with?

also I think you accidentally cut and pasted some of your work email, you should go back and delete that part


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree. Being in an empty house is not a good thing. 

But at the same time, you could ask your H over to have that long painful talk since the girls will be out of the house. Just a thought.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I disagree on the empty house. She needs clarity. And it's a big reminder to her of what a d!ck her husband is being. Get out, get some sunlight and start rearranging things in your house, dear. You don't need this BS in your life.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I am going to get a new cat... I always wanted a cat, but I couldn't have one because he was such a **** about it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

There you go!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

please name the cat JellyBeans


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

get the cat with the girls-----FUN


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

did you look under the recliner. that's where I usually find things that 'go missing'?


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> be prepared for the following in the next few weeks-
> 
> major depression/crying bouts/breakdowns that come from little triggers
> rapid weight loss/loss of appetite
> ...


:iagree:

All of the above happened to me. I went on a short course of mild antidepressants which allowed my mind enough time to actually fall asleep for more than two hours a day. 

Focus on you. 
Focus on your children. 
They need you to be strong for them.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

major depression/crying bouts/breakdowns that come from little triggers
rapid weight loss/loss of appetite
lack of sleep/insomnia/nightmares
possible bouts of nausea/diarrhea 
waves of anxiety/panic attacks
possible suicidal thoughts (if this happens immediately get medical help)
lots of fantasizing of either violent events of your husband or OW or both or revenge tactics
lack of ability to concentrate or focus (be very careful while driving, I almost got into a big accident the day after dday)
forgetting appointments or events
physical shaking is possible as well
immune system getting suppressed and picking up nasty cold or flu

I had all of these symptoms.........


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

onthefence16 said:


> major depression/crying bouts/breakdowns that come from little triggers
> rapid weight loss/loss of appetite
> lack of sleep/insomnia/nightmares
> possible bouts of nausea/diarrhea
> ...


Wow. I had these too.


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

onthefence16 said:


> major depression/crying bouts/breakdowns that come from little triggers
> rapid weight loss/loss of appetite
> lack of sleep/insomnia/nightmares
> possible bouts of nausea/diarrhea
> ...


This all happened to me, back in February when D-Day happened to me!! BUT here I am now, after what I think is false recovery and I am up 10 lbs! WTH? How did I let him do this to me!? I am starting back in my workout routine, getting out of the house more, but I am not sleeping. Is there an anti-anxiety that will help with weight loss? Just curious.


----------

